# Google +1 invites....



## b16

Hit me up at ****** removed until google opens again

Cheers!

Post here letting me know please.

Feel free to follow me on twitter too, thanks!


----------



## TRE_588

Google + the death of facebook as we know it

edit: as im sure it'll get swallowed up in the request for invites

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus&feature=search_result

Mobile app for Google +


----------



## JBowdacious

I would love an invite, if u have one. jbowdach at gmail dot com. Thanks a lot!


----------



## DiGi91

I would love an invite from anyone! 

[email protected]


----------



## Breakthecycle2

[email protected]!!


----------



## SLaGG3r

i would also love an invite... slagg3r at gmail dot com
huge thank you in advance


----------



## alucardsyco

Hey b16, I just shot you an email asking for a invite, if you lose it in the ether my email is alcardsyco @gmail.com


----------



## BrentBlend

Just joined can't wait to see some new faces! tr4nqui1i7yATgmail.com


----------



## Seano

Will be emailing you in a minute, thanks!


----------



## daniel

I just emailed you! daniel.ogilvie at gmail.com


----------



## z3r0d3v1l

I would really appreciate an invite. [email protected]


----------



## krystophv

would love an invite: krystophv (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## RasJacob

I just sent you an email. Thanks!

Adding email here as well rasjacob56 at gmail dot com.


----------



## geeksunny

I would like an invite. :] geeksunny (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## RMcCall

[email protected] thanks


----------



## flakeparadigm

Got me one!


----------



## z3r0d3v1l

Yes please sam.gilley at gmail.com


----------



## onlyred

ohh me me me please! 
thank you!


----------



## xmrsilentx

Just sent one if you still got any. If not thanks anyway.

Still looking for a better reason to post from anything other than the OG


----------



## TopazAaron

Just sent you a email. 

Thanks for this.

Cheers Mate!


----------



## dutchy716

Email sent!

Dutchess.jason at gmail dot com


----------



## pakiser

[email protected]

I would love an invite!


----------



## P I T A

Can I please get an invite?

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## salem

I'd like an invite, please.

hey.salem "AT" gmail.com

purty please!


----------



## BuckshotDroid

I wants an invite please! [email protected] thanks!


----------



## OnlyZuul

Thanks!


----------



## TRE_588

there is a google + app in the market

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus&feature=search_result


----------



## CoolRalph

sent !! thanks in advance. btw not a troll just joined the party late


----------



## Tabe

Just hit you with an email. Todd (dot) Tabern at gmail


----------



## lilcdroid

Hopefully this will explode into everyone getting invited, then having everyone inviting everyone else. Kudoos for even offering this out.


----------



## poboy975

I also would love an invite [email protected]


----------



## holmser

holmser171 (at) gmail.com


----------



## ryanwv24

when you get a chance kind sir ryanwv24 @gmail.com


----------



## Captainkrtek

Damn my inbox http://i.imgur.com/ACRLE.png


----------



## mal0u491

I would really appreciate a Google+ invite. Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## theowb4

I want to help kill facebook! Theowb4 @gmail.com (space to prevent spam bots)


----------



## nfcrockett

google+ invite? nfcrockett at gmail dot com


----------



## BrentBlend

captainkrtek said:


> damn my inbox http://i.imgur.com/acrle.png


lool!


----------



## PatHoge

Me please! Thanks b16.


----------



## Mamoru16

This forum has really turned into the place to be recently! Love it!

I would love an invite. I've been stalking the heck outta the Google Plus page all day.

Sent you an email!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## greatestfall

hey if you could send one to me at greatestfall (at) gmail.com I would appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## L1Wulf

Got mine, thanks!


----------



## th0r615

[email protected]

I've been invited to just about all of google's betas from gmail to google voice to google music... just waiting on my Google+ now...


----------



## drewtang

I would love an invite as well drewtang1 at gmail


----------



## perfoliate

I would love an invite. Sullivan77(at)gmail.com. thanks so much in advance

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## drhonk

Email sent from drhonk [at] gmail


----------



## gpaulu

I know that I'm # 6billion on the list, but if you happen to choose me, I'd love an invite. gpaulu at gmail dot com


----------



## hamholla

would love an invite!

hamhollett @gmail.com

thanks guys! Cheers! this stellas for you!


----------



## hunterxkovach

gpaulu said:


> I know that I'm # 6billion on the list, but if you happen to choose me, I'd love an invite. gpaulu at gmail dot com


#6billion and 1! add me to the lengthy list [email protected]


----------



## Dbagjones

Cool, dbagjones at gmail dot com


----------



## NonBeliever

Email sent antdeezy37


----------



## kdf2883

I so want to join this, thanks for sharing !


----------



## bdkaye12

Hey would be cool if you could send a invite my way [email protected]


----------



## mines_01

I will gladly accept one of these... email has been sent.


----------



## tbhall77

Thank you Tim Eddy for the invite!


----------



## AndroidSims

[email protected]

Please invite so I can ditch Facebook. Thanks!


----------



## coheirnt

I would also enjoy a invite [email protected]


----------



## danlarock

would love an invite. I dislike Facebook!!


----------



## BrentBlend

Just realized i was inviting people the wrong way xD
If you emailed me, i didnt skip you, i went back and corrected my mistakes
tr4nqui1i7y for an invite


----------



## jamorton

Would love an invite please. [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## ndwatkins

Would love an invite! Sending email now. My address is watkins.nd at gmail.com!


----------



## Jikkan

Deleted


----------



## Tahl

Sent you an email ( tahllunari @ gmail )


----------



## gumballhead

Yes please [email protected]


----------



## droidxixis

email sent!


----------



## nickhernandez

[email protected]

Please and huuuuuuuge thank you!


----------



## lanceman5000

Would love an invite if you are still willing and able.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Lawrenrm

I just sent you an email, same name @ gmail. Thanks!


----------



## speedracex

Thanks--Rich


----------



## dbst

I sent you an email, [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Ezun

email sent - would love to have an invite!
[email protected]

ezun


----------



## jvs8477

b16 said:


> Hit me up at b16a2smith @gmail.com for an invite.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Post here letting me know please.
> 
> Feel free to follow me on twitter too, thanks!


[email protected] about to email you thanks for this


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I sent an email. Awesome of you to do this. I know you're getting a lot of emails now so thanks for putting up with all of us.


----------



## qqeyes

Hey b16 would you please send me an invite! I have already deleted my facebook in preperation for this program, hoping I find an invite soon!

I sent an email from qqeyes at gmail.com


----------



## kr8os71

Hook a brother up! vsguzman at gmail


----------



## _Mych_

I love all the 1 post asking for invite 

But email me at mychal.hix @ gmail.com for an invite


----------



## BrentBlend

Edit: removed email


----------



## SnapJackelPop

E-mailed you from [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## alucardsyco

BrentBlend said:


> [email protected] for invite or gtalk about random shat


So are you saying to email you for a invite or you're asking for one?


----------



## BrentBlend

Sorry for the confusion, I'm sending invites!


----------



## adrianl623

If someone could hook me up I'd appreciate it soooooo much!

[email protected]


----------



## cadon69

I just sent an email from cadon69 @ gmail.com


----------



## Zehlek

I would love an invite zehlek (at) g mail dot com please send me an invite.


----------



## ipadl

Email sent. Thanks a lot!

sethschmautz at gmail

Seth


----------



## Phaded

Sent email, frankfiorta


----------



## adrianl623

You think you could hook me up with one Adrianl623 @gmail.com


----------



## loooney2ns

Me too! [email protected] gmail.com


----------



## kingdroid

An invite would b greatly appreciated (email: [email protected]) thanx..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tippy

Hook me up [email protected]


----------



## srh.pres.usx

email sent... srh.pres.usx at gmail.com


----------



## ITGuy11

Please  svillaire @gmail.com


----------



## sully112277

[email protected]


----------



## BrentBlend

I love how this is <post10 for most people xD hahahaha


----------



## adam1402

Just sent you an email man! Adam dot howland @ gmail


----------



## Grillrd

Email sent...grillrd @ gmail


----------



## fyns

invite plz  [email protected]


----------



## RMcCall

thanks for the invite man


----------



## past_due

just sent request.


----------



## Couldbeworse

been waiting for something like this! could anyone hook me up with an invite? [email protected]


----------



## Vacid

I would love an invite as well and looking forward to being an active member to Rootzwiki. [email protected]


----------



## unbreakable

[email protected]


----------



## Kcdog52791

I love what you guys are doing with this site.


----------



## sparkyman

[email protected]


----------



## Redneck Trash

Got the invite. Thanks.

My 2¢


----------



## gt1989

[email protected]


----------



## gongsh0w

I would appreciate an invite please. [email protected]


----------



## onlyred

Thank you for both invites sent to me!  *so happy* lol


----------



## Deej

Would appreciate an invite if anyone gets an opportunity. I may or may not hump your leg...your call. 

[email protected]


----------



## tbinder78

I would love an invite please. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]


----------



## EricErK

irrelevant


----------



## thebowers

Google + please
derek.bower at gmail.com or @dabowerman


----------



## Jordan8

Agt Studly said:


> Google + the death of facebook as we know it
> 
> edit: as im sure it'll get swallowed up in the request for invites
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.plus&feature=search_result
> 
> Mobile app for Google +


Google isn't going to be the death of anybody with the gay age limit :/


----------



## Ianxcom

[email protected]

Thanks in advance! I need it


----------



## Shank

Someone plz send an invite my way
[email protected]


----------



## Jordan8

Ianxcom said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance! I need it


I could send you one, if I could get by the age requirement.


----------



## jetnoirz

Please send,me an invite [email protected]


----------



## N3RD_304

if any1 want an invite just send me your email on twitter @miles_mcroy


----------



## Soapinmouth

Invite please [email protected]


----------



## BrentBlend

i think everyone that ever wanted to be on google+ just got invited in a matter of an hour


----------



## clarker86

Invite plz [email protected]


----------



## TRE_588

Jordan8 said:


> Google isn't going to be the death of anybody with the gay age limit :/


Do what i used to do and lie about my age  all you need to do is write it down in case you forget


----------



## BRUTALBROCK

To who gives me an invite.. ill give you the secret of the interwebzzz. 

[email protected]


----------



## BrentBlend

BRUTALBROCK said:


> To who gives me an invite.. ill give you the secret of the interwebzzz.
> 
> [email protected]


I was going to invite you...then you said interwebzzz


----------



## Scooter70

Please and thank you. 
matt.brookeATgmailDOTcom

Edit: Thanks Brent.


----------



## Jordan8

Agt Studly said:


> Do what i used to do and lie about my age  all you need to do is write it down in case you forget


Id have to make another google account & everything :/. If they're wanting to be the death of Facebook, they're gonna have to lower the age limit.


----------



## Mace_Bewley

Macebewley at gmail.com

Thanks in advance

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DryZebra

Haha, 13 pages of requests. This really may be the death of Facebook.

By the way... ezrabyrd at Gmail dot com

if you happen to have an account. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentBlend

I'm done inviting people that don't post there gmail properly

[email protected] please or no more from me


----------



## BRUTALBROCK

BrentBlend said:


> I was going to invite you...then you said interwebzzz


Don't follow meme's do ya broski?


----------



## Jatx2wne

[email protected] thanks in advance if anyone still has invites
That was fast thanks


----------



## BrentBlend

BRUTALBROCK said:


> Don't follow meme's do ya broski?


it was a joke, that's why your invite is sitting in your email expiring while you flame ITT
y so srs?


----------



## Jordan8

Just got ANOTHER invite in my email & can't use any of them because I'm only 17. FAIL.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Got mine, thx guys!


----------



## Scooter70

BrentBlend said:


> I'm done inviting people that don't post there gmail properly
> 
> [email protected] please or no more from me


Thanks for the invite.

BTW, most people disguise their e-mail address to avoid spambots from harvesting the address.


----------



## tbinder78

BrentBlend said:


> I'm done inviting people that don't post there gmail properly
> 
> [email protected] please or no more from me


Set me up please.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## c0dege3k

already got an invite, but y'all can add me- [email protected]


----------



## BrentBlend

Scooter70 said:


> Thanks for the invite.
> 
> BTW, most people disguise their e-mail address to avoid spambots from harvesting the address.


I know, I just can't keep up, when I catch up I start doing the obscure ones


----------



## racdyn

I'd love an invite if anyone has a spare 
[email protected]

Thank you very much


----------



## andersonrt

[email protected]. invite would be awesome. Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## teh_g

<snipped>

I would love an invite. Thanks!

Edit: Got my invite, thanks!


----------



## HawkeyeFultz

I would love an invite as well! [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## teh_g

Jordan8 said:


> Id have to make another google account & everything :/. If they're wanting to be the death of Facebook, they're gonna have to lower the age limit.


I say keep the younglings out. Non-college age people ruined FB.


----------



## N3RD_304

really keep us out but one just sent you an invite not all kids are dumb and what not


----------



## DizDroid

Got mine! Thanks!


----------



## drum747

Hook me up! [email protected]
I'd appreciate it!!


----------



## Aerogriff

Could anyone hook me up please? Aerogriff117 at gmail.com

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## Jordan8

N3RD_304 said:


> really keep us out but one just sent you an invite not all kids are dumb and what not


^ Agreed. I'm a senior in highschool, I don't think I would ruin Google+ being on it :,(


----------



## orion11

lov to get an invite!!

EDIT: GOT MY INVITE!! I'LL BEGIN INVITING OTHERS!!


----------



## BrianTX

Would love an invite if someone has an extra

Thanks guys, you rock!


----------



## strikeir13

Invite please!

Keir dot stiegler at gmail dot com

Thanks

Edit: got my invite, thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## pmdied

Down with Facebook! ! [email protected]


----------



## Solidst8ip

[email protected] !! Hook me up please!


----------



## cubanjinx

Already registered so add me 
Name: Cuban Jinx
Email:[email protected]

If ppl still need invites I'm around and can send some. 
Via TT


----------



## Redneck Trash

Thanks for the invite.

My 2¢


----------



## drum747

Ok. Hook up my son please! [email protected]

You guys rock!!


----------



## eski7399

My name @gmail


----------



## cubanjinx

Sent to both of u

Via TT


----------



## cubanjinx

shamus2418 said:


> shamus2418 at gmail
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Done

Via TT


----------



## drum747

Thanks for the invites guys!!!


----------



## N3RD_304

no problem


----------



## shamus2418

cubanjinx said:


> Done
> 
> Via TT


That was quick  Thanks so much.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sbmootyar

Would love to participate [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BrentBlend

A lot of people just lost there invite buttons :/


----------



## Fox_Dye

Can someone please send one my way [email protected]

Sent from a galaxy far far away........


----------



## Joshjunior

I'd love an invite guys. 
[email protected]


----------



## cubanjinx

I think they removed the invite button due to an overload. Sorry guys.

Via TT


----------



## sportsterBK8

Anyone got an extra invite?? 
I'd really appreciate it, thanks :]

Edit: Thank you so much Miles, you're very quick.
(also, removed email address in edit)


----------



## racdyn

That was quick .... I've received it .... thank you so much


----------



## N3RD_304

i still have mine so i'll keep sending them out and i sent one to my other acc so i can keep sending them


----------



## lenoxhacker

Please invite me!

[email protected]

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## enzoem

anyone feeling generous? I ate seafood tonight... got home with the runs... an invite would make it all better eemartinez at gmail dot com


----------



## miguelese18

please anybody i need one of those invites ive been looking everywhere and no luck 

miguelese18 @ gmail:grin:


----------



## Aethyr

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## TheTyler0013

I would appreciate an invite.

[email protected]


----------



## Justsmokeityo

can i get an invite

[email protected]


----------



## enzoem

Thank YOU Miles


----------



## N3RD_304

yeah np


----------



## shadowDroid

anyone still in need of an invite just send me your email: ngl9789 at gmail dot com


----------



## King Wataba

I'd like one too [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX running the oh so smooth cm7


----------



## sportsterBK8

My Invite isn't working, but as soon as it is I'll send out as many as I can.


----------



## xjujux

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## sbmootyar

I will send out invites if needed as soon as the button shows again. Send me your email my address is [email protected]

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Android_LIFE

shadowDroid said:


> anyone still in need of an invite just send me your email: ngl9789 at gmail dot com


Email sent 

Thanx in advance!


----------



## N3RD_304

i still have mine if invites r needed


----------



## Justsmokeityo

thanks man


----------



## Android_LIFE

N3RD_304 said:


> i still have mine if invites r needed


Private message sent!

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Paul77

I'd like an invite too if possible.


----------



## N3RD_304

email ?


----------



## JShoob

[email protected] if invites are activated again. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## christ1065

Anyone with invites please invite me [email protected]


----------



## Dlongb13

Dlongb13 at gmail.com Would love me an invite. Thanks!


----------



## jbjam

Id love an invite..thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Pantsman

Would love to support and alternative to facebook (other than twitter).

andrew (dot) shultz (at) gmail (dot) com

Thanks!


----------



## Ainvar

if invites are still going out to people. Shoot me one at ainvar at gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## ghettomuffin

[email protected] please and thank you!

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## IntenseImage

If anyone has any left, an invite would be much appreciated:

intenseimage (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## bennyganapol

Hey guys please invite me at 
bennyganapol at gmail and com

Thank you very much !


----------



## ridobe

If this is still available, I would love an invite.

ridobe18 at gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## JkdJEdi

Jkdjedi.......... fernandezinmecca @ gmail.com. ;-)


----------



## NinjaWolf

Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


----------



## deletion

NinjaWolf said:


> Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


[email protected]

[EDIT] Just got it! Thanks a lot man. I appreciate it!


----------



## NinjaWolf

deletion said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance!


just sent it, tell me if you get it.


----------



## Droidx316

NinjaWolf said:
 

> Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


[email protected]

Thanks bud.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## IntenseImage

NinjaWolf said:


> Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


intenseimage (at) gmail (dot) com


----------



## NinjaWolf

Droidx316 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks bud.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


sent!


----------



## NinjaWolf

IntenseImage said:


> intenseimage (at) gmail (dot) com


sent!


----------



## IntenseImage

Got my invite ... thanks!


----------



## ballisticn8

NinjaWolf said:


> Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


[email protected]

EDIT: got it, sweet! still not letting me in though, says that capacity is exceeded and that its in a limited trial basis. has anyone actually managed to get in?


----------



## NinjaWolf

ballisticn8 said:


> [email protected]


sent!


----------



## Ainvar

NinjaWolf said:


> Ok, i fell generous, Quote me with your email, and ill invite to google+ using the "backdoor" invite workkaround. Ill only do it for the next 10 users who qoute me with email, go go go.


[email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## NinjaWolf

Ainvar said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks!!


sent!


----------



## Ainvar

NinjaWolf said:


> sent!


Thanks!!


----------



## ZiNk

If anyone has any more invites, then I'd be grateful to get one at [email protected] . And would happily continue sharing the invites.


----------



## dr_who_droidx

can u send me invite plz when it open [email protected]


----------



## DankBuddha

I'd love an invite dank.buddha at gmail.com

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jlloyd

If there are any invites left I would appreciate one. Thanks. [email protected]


----------



## manoller

If any one has an extra invite please consider [email protected] please. I hope this doesn't open everyone up tp spam :-(
Thank you

Received an email but can't get in. I will keep you updated. Thanks Matt.


----------



## IRONMatt

i sent invites to the above 5 or 6 people. edit the post if you recieve them? thanks


----------



## Brett6781

send me one!!! [email protected]


----------



## JsinLegacy

Brett6781 said:


> send me one!!! [email protected]


Sent let me know if you get


----------



## Brett6781

JsinLegacy said:


> Sent let me know if you get


got it!


----------



## s15274n

I put up a Form to keep track of everyones email... I am using backdoors to get people in... 200+ and counting. No promises, seems to work at times, and not at others.

http://callip.wordpress.com/


----------



## sparta31

If anyone needs an invite let me know. I could possibly get 10 or more people in.


----------



## DC13

i have a lot i think at like 100now i just ad them to gtalk add them to.my circle let them log in and thats then delete them out but they still keep g+

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569

[email protected] please and thank you.


----------



## lmt1979

Would love one at [email protected]

Thanks Much!


----------



## Tone_Capone

I would love an invite! If possible please send to [email protected]

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kingdroid

Does any1 no how 2 send an invite cuz I'm unsure how 2 do it...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomson

I would love an invite please. [email protected]

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilahimm

I'd appreciate an invite from anyone who has one to spare! matthew.mihalik[at]gmail.com


----------



## temporalshadows

I'd appreciate any spare invites out there 
temporalshadows at gmail.


----------



## dom02

I would love one if someone has one. Dlrodizza at gmail


----------



## Busphan

I'm also look for an invite if anyone has any. Thanks

Busphan at gmail


----------



## alershka

Piling on.... Alershka at gmail d0t c0m

Thanks!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## camberwind

An invite would be much appreciated. Will send beer, books, or make a donation to a developer or this site. This is a fantastic community.

camberwind @ gmail

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## almostghosts

Someone please send me one almostghosts at gmail.com


----------



## jessicailana

does anyone have anymore?

please help and send me one!!!

naimark.jessica at gmail dot com


thank you.


----------



## Aoenone

got one. thanks


----------

